# Aufbaufred - leichtestes KLEIN Nightstorm aller Zeiten



## Klein-Holgi (14. Juni 2010)

...man könnte es auch nennen: Klein SingleSpeed oder No-Speed oder es nur als Gag ansehen. Bei den Classicern traue ich es mich eh nicht zu präsentieren, da verstehen wohl 90% den Spaß nicht...

Habe mich - natürlich nach Rücksprache mit der Fahrerin - zu einer Neugestaltung eines Lieblingsspielzeuges entschlossen

...heraus kam das leichteste KLEIN aller Zeiten und keins hat den Namen KLEIN mehr verdient als dieses, denn das Kleinste ist es vermutlich auch und aus ALU ist das Teil sogar auch noch und eine angeschweißte Sattelklemme hat es sogar auch!!!

Die Teile: 
Rahmen:





Gabel:





wie es sich für ein KLEIN gehört:
Lenker Vorbau Einheit Mission Control "0"









und das Wichtigste:

ES GEFÄLLT - Proberunde:









Vielleicht könnte man noch paar Ringle Naben verbauen

und für viel XTR war leider auch kein Platz, dafür ist das Gewicht konkurrenzlos mit < 4 kg ...und damit wohl das leichteste KLEIN der Welt...(obwohl ich hier nicht alle Themen nachgelesen habe)

...und das wichtigste: Ich hatte einen lustigen Tag beim Lackieren und die Begeisterung war riesig!!! Wer hat schon Gewitter auf dem Laufrad


----------



## tripletschiee (14. Juni 2010)

Sehr nett!  

Gruß aus MUC,
Gerhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## octane1967 (14. Juni 2010)

Wow! Ein Mini-Attitude - denn Attitüde hat das genug ;-)
Der Riesensattel schaut nur arg aus. Da müsste ich auf meinem eine Motorradsitzbank montieren ... Vielleicht eine Idee für DHler?


----------



## Klein-Holgi (14. Juni 2010)

octane1967 schrieb:


> Wow! Ein Mini-Attitude - denn Attitüde hat das genug ;-)
> Der Riesensattel schaut nur arg aus. Da müsste ich auf meinem eine Motorradsitzbank montieren ... Vielleicht eine Idee für DHler?



Das ist natürlich der originale Sattel. Kinderpopo soll ja bequem auf dieser Sitzbank aufliegen. Irgendwie erinnert er an einen Speedneedle  Aber die Klemmung scheint Standard zu sein. Vielleicht montiere ich noch einen Flite Titan, dann ist der Wahnsinn komplett


----------



## argh (15. Juni 2010)

Straff durchgezogen.  Wer hat denn das lackiert?

Nen Flite solltest du probe(foto)halber vielleicht nochmal draufbasteln, fänd ich gut.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (15. Juni 2010)

käpt´n kaba schrieb:


> Straff durchgezogen.  Wer hat denn das lackiert?
> 
> Nen Flite solltest du probe(foto)halber vielleicht nochmal draufbasteln, fänd ich gut.



Lackiert? Ich...wie immer... Die Passende Mütze dazu gibts irgendwo in meinen Album zu sehen. Da mir keiner ein echtes Nightstorm verkaufen will, muss ich mir halt so behelfen. (Allerdings war das jetzt nur in ca. 1-2 Stunden "hingerotzt" mit Montage und alibimäßigem Vorschleifen per Hand. Die Farbe ist sogar leider unter den Maskierfilm gelaufen, weil ich in einem Durchgang fertig sein wollte...alles viel zu nass geworden beim Sprühen...) 

Und sogar die Starrgabel ist dabei

Arrghh...meinen Flite hab ich ja gerade orange bezogen für ein KOI...da muss ich einen anderen Sattel suchen....aber es ist auf jeden Fall noch Potential in der Karre 
Vielleicht noch Instict-Grips? Aber die LVE hat einen zu kleinen Durchmesser...aber für ein Foto...warum nicht....oder ne syncros Stütze...die käme dann nicht INS, sonder übers Sitzrohr

Je länger ich drüber nachdenke, fällt mir noch viel mehr ein: DEATH GRIP könnte man noch auf die Reifen malen (aber das Profil schnitze ich nicht ins Hartplastik) Aber dann wäre endgültig der Zeitpunkt gekommen, wo ich es in der "KLEINen Galerie" posten kann...


----------



## Pan Tau (15. Juni 2010)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> ...heraus kam das leichteste KLEIN aller Zeiten und keins hat den Namen KLEIN mehr verdient als dieses, denn das Kleinste ist es vermutlich auch und aus ALU ist das Teil sogar auch noch und eine angeschweißte Sattelklemme hat es sogar auch!!!



...eines der wirklich wenigen Kleins, welches mir auf Anhieb gefällt - well done


----------



## Klein-Holgi (15. Juni 2010)

Ihr habt es so gewollt: Neuer Sattel.....aber es hilft nix...der Sitzbankeindruck ist sogar noch heftiger Da müsste man was von nem anderen Kinderrad ausleihen, was von Haus aus etwas kürzer geschnitten ist...





und die passenden Griffe...war wohl leider die Nahgrenze der Handycam unterschritten, aber es sind echte KLEIN-Instict-Grips... und ich habe mich verschätzt. Der Lenkerdurchmesser ist Standard. Die Griffe passen einwandfrei (was mich aber nicht dran gehindert hat, sie umgehend wieder zu entfernen...denn das Rad wird meistens mit Schmackes auf der Seite geparkt...und schlägt am Lenker zuerst auf, daher auch die Probefahrt auf der Wiese, damit der Lack wenigstens hält, bis die Fotos fertig sind...)


----------



## argh (17. Juni 2010)

Sehr lässig. Da der Rahmen ja ein Unikat darstellt, sollte es mit viel Glück möglich sein, gegen ein langweiliges Serien-Nightstorm zu tauschen...


----------



## Klein-Holgi (18. Juni 2010)

käpt´n kaba schrieb:


> Sehr lässig. Da der Rahmen ja ein Unikat darstellt, sollte es mit viel Glück möglich sein, gegen ein langweiliges Serien-Nightstorm zu tauschen...





..bevor ich jetzt mit Tauschanfragen überhäuft werde...: Bitte nur Adroits anbieten über einen kleinen Wertausgleich können wir uns dann immer noch unterhalten


----------



## Koe (23. Juni 2010)

moin holger,

hab den thread heute erst entdeckt. 
sehr coole idee, mir gefällts.


gruß stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (23. Juni 2010)

Koe schrieb:


> moin holger,
> 
> hab den thread heute erst entdeckt.
> sehr coole idee, mir gefällts.
> ...



hallo Stefan!
Ja das Thema ist relativ versteckt für die "üblichen Verdächtigen", die sich sowas normal anschauen würden....aber überleg mal, ich hätte das bei den Classicern gepostet...da wäre es heute noch vielen schlecht...


----------



## Koe (24. Juni 2010)

hallo holger,

das glaube ich nicht mal, ist doch echt gut geworden.

wird mal wieder zeit für ne niddatour o.ä.

gruß stefan


----------



## epic2006 (24. Juni 2010)

Ich find´s auch super! So werden die lieben KLEINen gleich richtig geprägt! Kannst Du die Laufräder nicht noch mit Carbonfolie bekleben, so im Style von Spinnergys?

Tolle Arbeit,

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Klein-Holgi (24. Juni 2010)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Ich find´s auch super! So werden die lieben KLEINen gleich richtig geprägt! Kannst Du die Laufräder nicht noch mit Carbonfolie bekleben, so im Style von Spinnergys?
> 
> Tolle Arbeit,
> 
> Gruß, Gerrit



@Koe: Niddatour oder auch woanders wäre ich sofort wieder dabei. Aber dieses Wochenende klappt leider nicht...naja...was heißt "leider"...was ich so vorhabe kann mit unserer Niddatour auch mithalten ...hat aber nix mit Bikes zu tun...

@Gerrit: Die Idee hat was Wobei ein Spinergy Laufradsatz an einem Nightstorm?...ich bin da zwar völlig schmerzfrei, weil mir beides sehr gut gefällt, aber das gibt in der "Gemeinde" einen Aufschrei:kotz:

Vielleicht doch lieber nochmal schwarz aus der Lackierpistole? Vor allem auch die Klebeaktion dürfte etwas langwierig werden. Ich weiß noch zu gut, wieviel Arbeit es war, eine Inferno per Hand vorzuschleifen. Und hier sind noch mehr Ecken auf noch kleinerem Raum. Mit der Folie kriege ich bestimmt Anfälle....




PS: Suche Spinergy Schriftzug "Alte Version" im Maßstab 1:3


----------



## argh (25. Juni 2010)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> @Gerrit: Die Idee hat was Wobei ein Spinergy Laufradsatz an einem Nightstorm?...ich bin da zwar völlig schmerzfrei, weil mir beides sehr gut gefällt, aber das gibt in der "Gemeinde" einen Aufschrei:kotz:
> 
> Vielleicht doch lieber nochmal schwarz aus der Lackierpistole? Vor allem auch die Klebeaktion dürfte etwas langwierig werden. Ich weiß noch zu gut, wieviel Arbeit es war, eine Inferno per Hand vorzuschleifen. Und hier sind noch mehr Ecken auf noch kleinerem Raum. Mit der Folie kriege ich bestimmt Anfälle....
> 
> ...



Quatsch. Das wird dafür sorgen, dass eine Serienproduktion anlaufen muss.


----------

